# Replace fan with electric. Questions!



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright I am looking to get a fan to replace this engine powered one, and I have some questions.

Alrighty now

What size fan do I need?

What kind of fan did you get?

Where did you get it?

How much did you pay?

How did you wire it?

How did you mount it?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

you want one of the fans from the autoparts store about the same size as the one you are removing. to trigger it you can spend the mone and get the fan control syatem that the company that makes the fan sells, or use a simper theramal switch and relay. I used a plain old one from a b11 and had a bung added to my datsun's radiator to fit it. it's probably cheaper to use the fan controler unless you need radiator work already. As for how to mount the fan, I started off using the spiffy plastic through the rariator pieces, but a trip to mexico in my rally car and the fan had pulled through the radiator, so I recommend getting a shroud fabricated to hold the fan. I made one out of a piece of sheet metal, it was pretty easy.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

This Place has everything you should need to do the conversion. I agree about the cheap plastic anchors , they are worthless.


----------

